# Pics of soaps



## pepperi27 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you to the moderators/administrators for putting this here! I'm anxious to see others work(s) whatever they are. Here are some pictures of my soaps





 Here is my lavender soap scroll





Here is my Goat's Milk Calendual/Lavender soap loaf




 Here is my family's favorite soap Goat's milk Oatmeal and Honey


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 15, 2007)

Luv goatmilk soap. Makes the skin feel so nice.


----------



## Emily Klesick (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice soap Pepper!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Summer time Band wagon is an excellent spot to learn how to online game banner national football league. Everybody put on BARBOSA jersey are to their every day knowledge.


----------

